# Any experience using the Zenfolio service?



## kevlar-jacket (Jan 31, 2011)

I am looking for an online proofing solution, but I don't need/want the ability for clients to order online. 

Is zenfolio worth the $50 per year?

Please share any experiences or possible alternatives that you may have.


----------



## Jeatley (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a premium membership for about 2 years and it is worth every dollar to me.  I know there are others and I have read up on them and ran trials but I perfer ZEN!  And they are getting better and adding more stuff all the time!


----------



## KmH (Jan 31, 2011)

Online proofing is a great way to leave money on the table.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 31, 2011)

You can't make a profit from prints with $50/year


----------



## chito beach (Feb 12, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> You can't make a profit from prints with $50/year



Why does the price of the hosting matter? content is what is important or am I wrong


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 13, 2011)

You can't increase the price with $50 membership.


----------



## chito beach (Feb 13, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> You can't increase the price with $50 membership.




I just figured that out  LOL, after a long search Ive started a Zen site that Im working on now


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 13, 2011)

Let me know if you need help Chito.  Using my code would be nice too if you havent paid it yet


----------



## chito beach (Feb 13, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Let me know if you need help Chito.  Using my code would be nice too if you havent paid it yet



I have not paid yet but started the 14 day free trial. go ahead and PM me your code.  :thumbup:.  

I am just uploading smaller jpegs now to get it running and full size files to replace them as I have time........good idea or bad? (slow connection speed on my end sometimes)


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 13, 2011)

Do it when you go to bed.  You want to upload maximum size so people can buy large prints.  I'll pm you my code


----------



## Cinka (Feb 17, 2011)

I had Zenfolio for a year - didn't love it. I ended up buying PhotoCart - which I own, no fees, highly customizable. Worth the price.


----------



## chito beach (Feb 17, 2011)

Cinka said:


> I had Zenfolio for a year - didn't love it. I ended up buying PhotoCart - which I own, no fees, highly customizable. Worth the price.



So how much are you paying for your hosting service per month


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 17, 2011)

I only have great things to say about zenfolio.  The only thing I pay is my domain name and the zenfolio service.  I host my domain email trough gmail.


----------



## Stephen.C (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't personally use it, but I do know someone who is very satisfied with the service.


----------



## mortovismo (Feb 18, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I only have great things to say about zenfolio.  The only thing I pay is my domain name and the zenfolio service.  I host my domain email trough gmail.



How do you set up your own domain name and then link the two? I'm horrible with technology 

@ Kevlar Jacket I have a zenfolio site too and I have to say I'm really happy with it....a really inexpensive way to showcase your work. I have the premium for $100 and at $2 a week you can't beat it. Highly recommended.


----------



## chito beach (Feb 18, 2011)

mortovismo said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > I only have great things to say about zenfolio.  The only thing I pay is my domain name and the zenfolio service.  I host my domain email trough gmail.
> ...



Yes my Images by Brian Harmon points to the zenfolio account.  I have not started to sell yet there and might not that is an option. I can always just forward to myself and print locally or what ever


----------

